
Notcurses: Cleanroom TUI library for modern terminal emulators - patrickpkt
https://github.com/dankamongmen/notcurses
======
patrickpkt
Not my work, by any stretch. Here's a demo the author put together:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEv2YRyiEVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEv2YRyiEVM)

